# Wifi/Network Problem (HR54/500)



## retread07 (Oct 4, 2015)

I had the HR54 installed this summer, along with 2 wireless Genie clients and bridge, and all around I've been pretty pleased. However, it would seem that since the latest software update (0xa72, 9/29), it can no longer connect to my wifi; thus, no internet or on-demand. No changes have been made to my network environment, so the update is the likely culprit. I consider myself pretty technically adept, but after several hours of trying to troubleshoot it myself with help from google and getting nowhere, I've turned here, where lurking has offered solutions for me before.

To be clear, only the main Genie's wifi connection to my LAN is affected, so the wireless Genie clients and general TV watching are totally fine, just no internet. No other device in my house has any problem, and the router works perfectly otherwise.

The support articles say to access the 'Network Setup' option under the Settings menu, which does not exist -- I assume 'Internet Setup' has recently replaced it -- but this renamed menu offers nothing besides a prompt to 'Reconnect to Network' (and the benefits!) and 'Advanced Setup.' The options found in the old menu are absent.

Selecting Reconnect reminds me I'll need a broadband connection and a wireless router, then asks if other devices use the same network (Yes); then if I have a CCK -- choosing No results in the Genie attempting to Reset and Test Network (choosing Yes makes it try to reset the non-existent CCK first). This test inevitably fails; I suspect because it is looking for a wired ethernet connection, but doesn't find one. It has a typical no-connection 169.254.x.x IP address.

In Advanced Setup, there are options to set up a wired connection, static IP info, STB port settings, and Reset Network. I was hoping Reset Network would restore defaults and allow me to start fresh, but alas...

At no point are there any wireless configuration or diagnostic menu options, and the menu will only offer to Reconnect, never establish a new connection. No available network list, no SSID setting... nothing. No reference to wireless or wifi in any accessible menu, anywhere. It appears to have disabled its wifi capability entirely or the not-connected wired ethernet is somehow overriding it.

Trying to avoid flailing about with phone support, I've done the obvious: red button reset, Reset->Restore Defaults, reset the bridge, unplug it and wait, etc -- I've yet to try a wired connection, but doubt it will get me closer. I fear my only options are resetting the box to factory defaults or swapping it out, but I'm hesitant to give up the dozens of hours of recorded content. I've previously owned an HR24 with a CCK, so I know about that alternative as well.

So, is there a method to /actually/ reset the network functions to default without a total restore, or a backdoor into a wireless config menu?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

tl;dr: My HD54 has forgotten that wifi exists; can only 'Reconnect' to nothing. I can only shrug.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

I had a similar problem a while ago, after reconfiguring my network. THe HR54 retained some settings that needed to be changed.

Try these solutions, if you haven't already:

Reset the HR54 with either a menu reset or the Red button. If the problem persists, go to the smart search and search for CLEARMYBOX. That also should cause a reset, after clearing a lot of variables. Then go through the network setup again, this time it should find your wireless network and allow you to put in the password.

There are three possible ways an HR44 or HR54 can connect to the internet: Wireless ethernet, Wired Ethernet and MOCA. (on the coax through a CCK) it should not be able to connect with more than one or a destructive loop is created, that the Genie is supposed to detect, and disable, I had a case that it did not detect, caused by reconfiguring the network.

You can see the status of the three connections on the screen MENU/Settings & Help/Settings/Info & Test/More system info. scroll down until you see the Network Wireless, Ethernet, and MoCA Network. Only one should be active. If Wireless is connected, then it should deactivate the Ethernet jack. If there is an Interent connection on the MOCA network, it should have detected a loop and disabled the wireless. If the two connections are on different IP networks, it may not detect the loop, and it can create horrible problems on your network. When I did that, it had me baffled for a bit, because I did not understand what was going on, and I have been building IP networks since 1988. Luckily I had three young engineers with Masters and PhD degrees from MIT, staying with me for the weekend, who gave me enough info to suspect the Genie. The CLEARMYBOX search got me straightened out, after I got everything on the same IP network.


----------

